# Ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr!



## be quiet! Support (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Forum-Gemeinde,

wir wünschen euch und all euren Angehörigen ein gutes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr!

Euer be-quiet! Team


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. Dezember 2012)

Erst einmal einen guten Rutsch euch der Rest kommt am ersten


----------



## Sraw (28. Dezember 2012)

Haha Danke guten Rutsch.


----------



## DrWaikiki (28. Dezember 2012)

Yeah. Euch natürlich auch. Eure Netzteile sind top


----------



## lunar19 (28. Dezember 2012)

Euch auch  Macht weiter so wie in 2012!


----------



## be quiet! Support (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo Chester B.,

wir können das hier ja mal gerne ausdiskutieren  Mir ist eine genaue Regelung zu diesem Thema  in der deutschen Sprache nicht bekannt.
Ich denke aber, dass die Community sicher verstanden hat, um was es ging. 

Gruß

Marco


----------

